# A couple of questions regarding Birthdays..



## HouseWife07 (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you do any thing extra for your wife/husband/SO on their birthday? Do you make sure they don't have to do the normal routine and give them a break?(for example: wash the dishes for them, make them breakfast, take them out, clean the house) Or, are birthday's like any other regular day? 

Have you ever received a gift for your birthday that you didn't want? If so, what did you do?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

ya i got a gift for my b-day that i didnt want. i got pissed. but we were going through a lot of things. i felt like he never listened to me and didnt even know who i was. he gave me a gift that he wanted. it was a gift that i had given him our first valentines day together- horseback ridding. he loves it. i hate it. 

he also gave me a gift for our anniversary i didnt really want. but i pretended to love it since it was really expensive and he did try to find something i liked. 

i try to do something special for his b-day. so to answer your question, its not just another day. 

i told my H i didnt want anything from him anymore, though. after awhile i think a card will suffice. maybe once every few years we can do something special. but there are so many holidays for that.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I always made sure birthdays were special and father's day too, for many years. My husband did something like that once or twice, but only b/c I insisted. He never gave me a mother's day gift or took the kids shopping for me--I'm not his mother. Yeah, well, I'm not gonna be his wife much longer, either. That wasn't the reason, but it's indicative of the pattern in our marriage. Sorry; the post touched a nerve!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I go all out on holidays and birthdays just because my parents usually did too when I was little. He is military so he still has to go to work, but I make sure I make him an awesome dinner or we go to a steakhouse, I buy him a couple of gifts and usually a "suggestive" card as to what to expect that night lol, I make sure the house is nice and clean and we usually have a party with cake and honestly, usually a keg lol.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, I try to do something for him. This year was a wash, since he came down with the flu on his 30th birthday. I DID make sure we had sex one last time before he turned 30...I told him it was the last time I would ever be with a man in his 20's. He said that made his day. 
We really focus holidays and such more on our kids (2 and 4), although we do try to do something little and special for each other.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

oops, I missed the second half of the question. Yeah, he rarely actually gets me what I really want, but I usually am just happy that he tries LOL. Getting anything is better than getting nothing I guess!


----------

